# Can you be allergic to synthroid?



## jmhg38 (Apr 19, 2011)

I had a TT in Feb 2011. Started taking Synthroid 25mcg...now I'm up to 100mcg.

Been on the higher dose for about 4weeks and I have some symptoms. I didn't have symptoms on the lower doses. I have off and on swelling of the hands, puffy face. Then the other day I started itching randomly all over my body. I scratched myself so bad that I left bruises. I took a Zyrtec and the itching subsided.

I called the doctor and she decided that I should switch from Synthroid to Levothyroxine. So today I started the Levothyroxine.

Has anyone had a allergic reaction to Synthroid? Is it possible to be allergic to these medications?

Also, is it common for everyone with a thyroid disorder to be on Beta Blockers?

Thanks


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your doctor did the right thing by switching your brands of replacement. It could be possible to be allergic to a medication and more importantly a binder used in that medication. I have a friend allergic to Armour who takes a daily dose of Zyrtec to alleviate the allergic reaction.

Beta blockers are commonly used in the initial treatment of hyperthyroidism and rarely continue when on replacement medications. Check with your doctor before discontinuing and be aware when you do discontinue you need to reduce yoour dose over several weeks.


----------



## nyer_at_hrt (Nov 11, 2009)

yes it is...i had the opposite problem i had a reaction to the generic but am fine on name brand. i broke out in head to toe hives.


----------



## jmhg38 (Apr 19, 2011)

I think I did break out in hives...I started the new meds yesterday.....so far so good.

Although I look like I was beat with a bat....I scratched and scratched so hard on my arms and legs I bruised myself...LOL


----------



## collinsbac (Dec 20, 2010)

I've been itchy on the levoxythirene or whatever its called. Broke out in a very wierd swollen itchy rash all over my legs and then this week hives on my arms. went in and they gave me a shot and some steroids but told me it couldn't be the meds, I am now taking claritin and zyrtec or something with a Z.

However I have to stop taking the anitihistamines for 7 days because they scheduled me for an appointment with an allergist. Since I broke out like this before and they thought it was the methimazole and or a reaction to RAI. But now it's back and the RAI was back in Feb and I've been off the methimazole.

What a mess.hugs3


----------



## nyer_at_hrt (Nov 11, 2009)

when i broke out in hives they said not possible to be allergic to it...plus you have been on it for 2 months...yeah i stopped taking it and within 3 days the hives were gone...i have no problems with synthroid...i've also had a recent allergic reaction to sulphameth. i had the sinus infection from hell. 10 days in pop one of them in the morning and within 20 minutes start itching but didn't realize i was covered in hives till later in the day....popped another later that day and i got squinty eyes and my face swelled up...yeah allergic to sulphur...they said it takes time sometimes for it to build in the system


----------



## jmhg38 (Apr 19, 2011)

My doctor told me too that it's unlikely that i'm allergic to the meds. I asked the pharmacist what the likely hood is of being allergic to the meds. She said the percentage is very low ( like 1%)...but some people are allergic to it.

It would naturally be my luck that I would fall into that 1%....LOL


----------

